# Why are we seen as "sad" !?!?



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just asked my best mate who is very into his cars if he wants to come to waxstock with me and the reply was "erm,no thanks". Why is our interest looked upon as so "sad"?!? Anyone in the Essex area going alone!?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I've never been told that its sad. Some people I know think its OTT but they're normally left with nothing to say once I compare the work on my car to theirs


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Perhaps he just don't really like you?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I've never been told that its sad. Some people I know think its OTT but they're normally left with nothing to say once I compare the work on my car to theirs


And then they beg and beg you to do their car :buffer:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

204driver said:


> Just asked my best mate who is very into his cars if he wants to come to waxstock with me and the reply was "erm,no thanks". Why is our interest looked upon as so "sad"?!? Anyone in the Essex area going alone!?


i think that whilst we all have really shiny nice cars in tip top condition,other people probably have other/better things to do at the weekend than take hours cleaning the car.
So whilst they may want there car to look like ours they choose to do other things rather than spend all weekend applying products...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

because it is sad... :lol:

it's only a stupid bit of metal at the end of the day... there are a lot of more important things in this world... and much better things, constructive things that could be done rather than making a little status symbol all nice and shiny...

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> because it is sad... :lol:
> 
> it's only a stupid bit of metal at the end of the day... there are a lot of more important things in this world... and much better things, constructive things that could be done rather than making a little status symbol all nice and shiny...
> 
> :thumb:


You were only suppose to blow the bloody doors off.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I've never been called sad, but i've been given some very funny looks and i dont think my girlfriend can really work me out sometimes. Oh well, i cant get my head round her sometimes either! :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The question you really have to ask yourself: - 

Is do I really give a flying ****?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Demetri said:


> And then they beg and beg you to do their car :buffer:


Agreed!



Zetec-al said:


> i cant get my head round her sometimes either! :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Suppose its not as sad as sitting watching tv all weekend......


----------



## angelsguardian (Jul 8, 2012)

My mrs thinks it's all a bit mad.....but then when she saw her horses hair on the seats of the new car she made me (ok she didn't have to try too hard) get a Dyson handheld on next day delivery from Amazon! Bloody good it is too.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

204driver said:


> Just asked my best mate who is very into his cars if he wants to come to waxstock with me and the reply was "erm,no thanks". Why is our interest looked upon as so "sad"?!? Anyone in the Essex area going alone!?


Quite a few of my mates who are into cars are the opposite. They don't fully understand detailing but they always seem interested (ask me questions/info on products etc).

Your more than welcome to come with us matey, I'll be putting a thread up nearer the time about convoying details :thumb:


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

What else are we meant to do on a weekend? **** off to pop idol :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> because it is sad... :lol:
> 
> it's only a stupid bit of metal at the end of the day... there are a lot of more important things in this world... and much better things, constructive things that could be done rather than making a little status symbol all nice and shiny...
> 
> :thumb:


How very true.

I bet we all think train spotters, stamp collectors and flower arrangers are "sad". But at the end of the day they enjoy themselves and they are hurting no one, judge not ......:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

angelsguardian said:


> My mrs thinks it's all a bit mad.....but then when she saw her horses hair on the seats of the new car she made me (ok she didn't have to try too hard) get a Dyson handheld on next day delivery from Amazon! Bloody good it is too.


did she get it hard though?:lol::thumb:


----------



## angelsguardian (Jul 8, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> did she get it hard though?:lol::thumb:


I couldn't possibly comment, this is a family show you know!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

angelsguardian said:


> I couldn't possibly comment, this is a family show you know!!


family fortunes. :lol:

it only takes Y or N


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> How very true.
> 
> I bet we all think train spotters, stamp collectors and flower arrangers are "sad". But at the end of the day they enjoy themselves and they are hurting no one, judge not ......:thumb:


Well said and exactly what i was thinking. It just comes down to what your interests are.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Sad, geeky.. get called it all :lol:

I don't care, it's what makes me happy


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would love to go to Waxstock but I am in a simular position with no one to go with, can't even bribe the wife so if anyone around my area is going and wants someone to share the fuel etc please give me a shout


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

I heard my neighbours kids telling their friend that I was that sad bloke who is always cleaning his car!.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm thought of the same, but it is nice when even a trades person states "your the bloke with the immaculate car".... Says it all really


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I get called It all the time, my neighbour likes to say I need to get out more......I'm like err I am outside you fool.


Each to there own I say.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's a hobby.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

you're only sad if you think you are. Don't let other people force their labels onto you. I think people sitting watching football is sad, but I don't force my view onto them. Ignore them.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I only get round to washing mine every few weeks or so but when I do I do it right, got pair of smirkers opposite and next door, funny as they wash theirs weekly.

I detailed two cars out the back in the garages last weekend and next door has stopped taking to me!!. Strange people eh.

I don't actually care what anyone thinks anymore .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hahaa my girlfriend thinks im sad.I tried to get her involved and she did love my super sprayer so i thought maby id converted her... :O....but then she went to being bored when i was showing her how she should use my drying towel.loll


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Some great replies BUT along the lines of Cueball, it is SAD and here is my logic....
there is nowt wrong with keeping your pride and joy nice (and no one will knock anybody for that) where it gets sad is the irrational fears and behaviours, after all how many purchased their cars brand new? It is fair to say the minority, and of those cars purchased how many do you think have been waxed other than when it left the showroom or never seen a sponge on the panels and all those bad things what folk panic about? Yep what makes it sad is sometimes the simplest task some are making an instant hash of (or are the posts attention seeking?) It's when one starts preaching how it should be done or why not to use something is where it gets sad


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

I must admit I am starting to feel that my car cleaning is getting a bit obsessional - and the amount of time I spend on it _is _pretty sad 

Its funny though, my wife's brand new mercedes only ever gets a wash - I don't see new cars as a challenge - I got it supaguarded and all I need to do is wash it and dry it and it looks perfect. Besides my wife drives through puddles!

My personal fleet of cars that are 6,7 & 16 years old, however, I go to great lengths to keep them in perfect condition.

I don't think coming on here does me any good either - it has resulted in some very weird purchases on amazon, e-bay and Polished Bliss :thumb:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Quite a few of my mates who are into cars are the opposite. They don't fully understand detailing but they always seem interested (ask me questions/info on products etc).
> 
> Your more than welcome to come with us matey, I'll be putting a thread up nearer the time about convoying details :thumb:


Think me and the girlfriend will be going. We're coming from Sidcup in Kent so could maybe meet you guys enroute or something if theres any room for guests in your gang lol?

Where will you be posting the details?


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

My work colleagues reckon I'm a sado cus I often spend 7hrs plus cleaning my car, then to only drive it daily for 30 miles each way on the motorway to work and back. 

But I turn round & state a few things to them, 
A - I work hard to have nice car, so why not look after it
B - I don't go out on the P### every Friday & Saturday night
C - it beats laying in bed all day or being sat on my ass in front of the TV 
Should I go on, no. 

Everyone to their own, just because I choose to spend my hard earned money on car care and not ale or session tickets to the nearest football ground and then have nothing to show for my money, it doesn't involve fighting, you don't hear of folks getting arrested cus their cleaning their pride and joy, nor does it cost the tax payer anything to deal with the aftermath. 

So my question is, maybe their the sad ones
:devil:RANT OVER:devil:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

TBH... I've only really felt sad once and that was when I tried to get my new swimbo (at the time) a little more involved....

she lasted about a half hour then turned around and said this is really what you like doing instead of f***g me on a Saturday morning... 

I thought about it for 2 seconds, agreed and stopped the detailing right there and then...



I hear and agree with us all defending our hobby... but when push comes to shove, and you are about to take your last breath... I'm betting no-one in the history of the world has ever once said, I should have cleaned the car more... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> TBH... I've only really felt sad once and that was when I tried to get my new swimbo (at the time) a little more involved....
> 
> she lasted about a half hour then turned around and said this is really what you like doing instead of f***g me on a Saturday morning...
> 
> ...


Bet you foamed her up first, before throwing her over your shoulder like a true gentleman before taking her into your shed


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

tangledmonkey said:


> Think me and the girlfriend will be going. We're coming from Sidcup in Kent so could maybe meet you guys enroute or something if theres any room for guests in your gang lol?
> 
> Where will you be posting the details?


Yeah that's no probs mate :thumb:

Will be in the South section, just waiting for a few people to confirm and then I'll pop the thread up.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd rather be spending my time/money on something I'm passionate about rather than spending it on drugs and booze which seems to be considered as 'cool' to the general younger population. I used to get irritated but the amount of work that's come from the 'nay-sayers' is unreal. One minute it's "you're sad" the next it's "ooo what you using this time? Looks really good!" then eventually I'll get an e-mail/text/message on facebook "jake, how much will it cost to do to my car what you do to yours". So now when people call me sad I just grin and laugh along, as I know eventually they will join the cause, heck I've converted my mrs! anything is possible! :thumb:


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

TheMilko2905 said:


> My work colleagues reckon I'm a sado cus I often spend 7hrs plus cleaning my car, then to only drive it daily for 30 miles each way on the motorway to work and back.
> 
> But I turn round & state a few things to them,
> A - I work hard to have nice car, so why not look after it
> ...


This ^

I don't get the impression of it being sad I did get this the other day though.

"How often do you clean your car?"

"One every few weeks or so when I get the time"

"Oh I thought you would have done it more then that I do mine once every week"

"It takes me 4 or so hours do a basic clean"

"Oh it doesn't take me that long"

*Looks at his car and it is covered in swirls.*


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Men need hobbies. If they don't have any, they're just unfaithful to their wives/girlfriends!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> because it is sad... :lol:
> 
> it's only a stupid bit of metal at the end of the day... there are a lot of more important things in this world... and much better things, constructive things that could be done rather than making a little status symbol all nice and shiny...
> 
> :thumb:


Reported 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow.... someone has got out of bed on the wrong side... :lol:

hope you gave a decent reason for reporting the post.........

:tumbleweed:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Everyone I know thinks I'm sad for cleaning cars, especially as I don't drive, never really needed to. I enjoy doing it to relax as I find it therapeutic and I'm not really a people person and cars don't talk which is nice. I get out the house, spend the day making the car look it's best and enjoy seeing the smile on the owners face. They just don't want to know what I did to make it look so good as they think it's sad, but I'm always the first port of call for scuffs, scrapes and scratches or even new parts for there car.

Ye', it is sad or rather I am.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Cueball. Have I missed something for you to be reported? sirkuk doesn't get wit or sarcasm. It's true though, we spend ages cleaning cars but it is just a piece of metal but we do it.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

svended said:


> Cueball. Have I missed something for you to be reported? sirkuk doesn't get wit or sarcasm. It's true though, we spend ages cleaning cars but it is just a piece of metal but we do it.


Sense of humour failure 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Good point raised about new cars - more satisfaction in keeping my 1998 Cougar looking good.

Many people have said "How old is it" thinking my T reg plate is a personal one.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> TBH... I've only really felt sad once and that was when I tried to get my new swimbo (at the time) a little more involved....
> 
> she lasted about a half hour then turned around and said this is really what you like doing instead of f***g me on a Saturday morning...
> 
> ...


:lol: love it


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I get that they say why do you spend so much time cleaning your car. I say compare your valet of maybe 2 hrs to my full hit of anywhere up to 12hrs see the difference. Or with the sierra they say there is not going to be any paint left just because before a concouse event it takes up to 5 days to do. I prefer doing that than going out and getting blind drunk haha


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Everyone is a geek for something, simple as that. Whether it be watching men in shorts kicking a ball round a field, playing video games.....whatever, everyone has something that someone else would deem as 'sad'.

Ignorance is usually the reason why people belittle someone elses past time. 

I think it's sad to watch men hit a ball with a bat and run around, I think it's sad to spend all my money on alcohol or walk round a field hitting a white ball into a hole. That's just because I don't like it and it's not really sad it's just what some people enjoy.

I always find it ironic that those that take the p!ss are often the first to see how good your car looks and eventually they either ask if you can do theirs or want to know what they can do to get their car looking as good. 

Besides who's the sad one, the person too lazy/de-motivated to bother looking after something that cost them thousands or the person who spends their time doing something constructive? :lol:


----------



## Blackline (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, more obsessive than sad I say. Car OCD is better than any other OCD...


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

sirkuk said:


> Reported
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Lmao!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the trouble is that most people see car cleaning as a chore, which is why they are happy to pay someone else to do it.

If someone enjoyed ironing, to the point they were obsessed and spent an hour on a shirt making sure every crease had gone and every line was ironed perfectly, then most people will call them sad.

My missus cleans the whole house with a bottle of bleach for the toilets, a spray cleaner, a tin of polish, a cloth and a vacuum cleaner. I have more products than this just to clean my wheels. This is why she calls me sad.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

sirkuk said:


> Reported
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Tell me your not serious, you having a laugh ain't ya, eh, eh...

ps, I'm now off to clean my heap of metal Micrap, sorry, Micra....


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

I get told im 'sad' or/and have 'OCD'.

Its a hobby which i enjoy. Besides my car always looks best because its always clean.


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Joel. said:


> This ^
> 
> I don't get the impression of it being sad I did get this the other day though.
> 
> ...


Nail, head!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Shiny said:


> *I think the trouble is that most people see car cleaning as a chore, which is why they are happy to pay someone else to do it*.
> 
> If someone enjoyed ironing, to the point they were obsessed and spent an hour on a shirt making sure every crease had gone and every line was ironed perfectly, then most people will call them sad.
> 
> My missus cleans the whole house with a bottle of bleach for the toilets, a spray cleaner, a tin of polish, a cloth and a vacuum cleaner. I have more products than this just to clean my wheels. This is why she calls me sad.


^ spot on, in my opinion.

I find it quite a 'creative' hobby to have, and whenever I've been approached, or told in work maybe that it's/I'm sad, I just ask them if it's ever hurt anybody in any way.....my outlook on life's hobbies, is that if it DOESN'T cause harm to any one else, what's wrong with it? :thumb:

Oh, and I was asked last Friday by a bloke who works over the gym if it's the brand new version of that car. Okay, it's not as miraculous as some of the other's cars on here - year for year - as it's a 58 plate, but that ain't a bad compliment to have.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

The sad people in life are thoose without a hobby...i mean what the hell would you do with yourself if you didnt allow some sort of carefree enjoyment of some simple activity? Work, sleep work sleep? People see others and are quick to comment negatively...more fool them!!!...that person they are frowning upon enjoying theirself! 

For me detailing is new but i've realised my passion for it is not as deep as others on here so im not as OCD on it...flip over to motorbikes and its a different story...i openly confess to it being an obsession and don't give a flying hoot who thinks im odd for it!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I hear and agree with us all defending our hobby... but when push comes to shove, and you are about to take your last breath... I'm betting no-one in the history of the world has ever once said, I should have cleaned the car more...


Just ensure before that last breath your headstone has a couple of coats of Exo, no gathering moss, no visitors required:thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I regular get my other half making comments about me using my toothbrush to clean my wheels etc I just laugh along though she is always happy when I give her car a quick wash when I do mine. Seems I have a reputation in my street too as the guy with the clean car! All the neighbours make comments how clean it always is and a neighbour a few down is always cleaning his car too so I don't feel like the only one doing it! 

I rather be outside breathing some fresh air and clean my car over being stuck inside watching crap on tv.


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

I think it may be seen as sad mainly because its more visable than other hobbies so other people see how much time were spending doing it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If it's not hurting anyone, then who gives a toss what people think. Yes, people who can recite vin numbers for mgb's probably wouldn't make ideal dinner guests, but i would rather go on holiday with one than spend five minutes with some chav only interested in how like a trombone he can get his 1 litre saxo to sound whilst glued to his mobile, blasting out tinny renditions of crappy big beat S$$t.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont think its sad making sure your pride and joy is in tip top condition!

Some people own cars that are 10k+ so nothing wrong in looking after it


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*It got me a job!!!!*

I had applied for a role as an engineering buyer at a large blue chip company, the meeting was going well and everything seemed tickety boo (the role is quality based) anyway the interviewer talked me through my cv hobbies etc and was impressed with me. But he did say he didn't think I was old enough for the role and it required someone fastidious etc.

So he walks me out to the car park and my freshly waxed mini was parked there looking fly. Anyway few days later I get the job and the reason was the last guy had OCD and had a clean car!! So he took a chance on me and I got the job have been made the senior buyer now that was three years ago!!! Before I discovered this site, the previous guy had the site saved as his favourite. If you read this you know the business in Bristol!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

archiebald said:


> I had applied for a role as an engineering buyer at a large blue chip company, the meeting was going well and everything seemed tickety boo (the role is quality based) anyway the interviewer talked me through my cv hobbies etc and was impressed with me. But he did say he didn't think I was old enough for the role and it required someone fastidious etc.
> 
> So he walks me out to the car park and my freshly waxed mini was parked there looking fly. Anyway few days later I get the job and the reason was the last guy had OCD and had a clean car!! So he took a chance on me and I got the job have been made the senior buyer now that was three years ago!!! Before I discovered this site, the previous guy had the site saved as his favourite. If you read this you know the business in Bristol!!


That's quality :thumb:

Fair play to both you and the employer.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys it's the best job I have had and the best bit is half day Friday which is my cleaning time


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Funilly enough, that is one of the times i get called sad, as i normally have Wednesday afternoons off to clean the car! Having Friday instead this week though, provided the weather holds off.


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Aghh, I will go to Waxstock with you mate


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I think it's like any hobby that has a tendency towards being 'exacting': An enthusiast takes it beyond the level of the average person, so it can be viewed (by some) as unnecessary and therefore a waste of time.

I've been involved with calibration of video displays (TVs and projectors) which is another area of being exacting and striving for 'perfection'. How many DW members would even be aware that their TV could be calibrated I wonder and how many would even care and would they consider that as sad? It's just a question of priorities really IMHO.

In summary, I don't think you view any hobby as 'sad' if you are involved yourself, but from the outside...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, I normally check Av forums to get optimum calibration settings for our tvs and the family's then tweak them to the room/my preferences. 

My Missus said I was sad, until she saw the difference from the factory settings!


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Lol, I normally check Av forums to get optimum calibration settings for our tvs and the family's then tweak them to the room/my preferences.
> 
> My Missus said I was sad, until she saw the difference from the factory settings!


See this is where I could get all anal like some on here about which polish to use, etc.

No TV is the same, even from the same make and model, so copying someone else's settings could just make it even less accurate.

The calibration I'm talking about means using proper test discs and a sensor with software to calibrate the display to a standard (usually, but not necessarily, to rec709).

See what I mean about just being an average person and being a (depending on viewpoint) 'sad' person. 

At least it only takes me maybe an hour to do a full calibration these days and it doesn't need doing as soon as I've used my projector, unlike needing to wash my car as soon as I've driven it. However, I have drifted away from the AVforums scene lately and funny enough when I do 'pop back' I find that I view some of the post on there as a bit 'sad'...


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess because to average Joe, it's just 4 wheels and a bit of metal that get's them around. 
I have a few friends that look at me gone out when I mention anything other than MPG's and what CD's are in my car. 
And when I told them how long it takes me to clean my car, their response was "I just take mine to the Poles." 
:wall:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

In Gloucester they take them to the Bulgarians they are cheaper and get the car as "clean as yours" for £4 a full valet is £10!!!

I love how crap their paintwork is on the car, my mate who isn't in to detailing loves snow foam he asks me when I'm next doing it lol!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have long stopped worrying what other people think of me! 

As longs as I don't harm others i'll do as I please


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CrOwSoN15 said:


> I guess because to average Joe, it's just 4 wheels and a bit of metal that get's them around.
> I have a few friends that look at me gone out when I mention anything other than MPG's and what CD's are in my car.
> And when I told them how long it takes me to clean my car,* their response was "I just take mine to the Poles." *
> :wall:


And why not, many do a fine enough job in minutes , on your way to work tomorrow, you count how many cars are covered in swirls (will be very few if any) the other day when it was raining , looked out on the street, the only cars that were beading were the ones that I had cleaned (that said it doesn't take me 4 hrs to wash them) .


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Honestly, it is sad... I have to agree with Cuey!

BUT

As stated, it's a hobby. I could spend £500+ on golf membership fees + £100's of pounds a year on clubs, balls and other various bits. But i chooise to spend it on car detailing products. Everybody who has their hobby could be seen as sad as not everything is to everyone else's taste. People pay thousands of pounds for their pieces of metal, and then don't wash them because it just gets you A to B and its got "Super duper guard" on it...

Personally i find it theraputic and gives me a great sense of pride to see my car clean and crisp as if it had just rolled off the production line. 

Even when its raining like now and i see the beads rolling down the bonnet i think to myself "It was worth the time spent on it"

So overall, Yes. It is, and we are sad... JUST like every other hobby and hobbyist out there!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I have long stopped worrying what other people think of me!
> 
> As longs as I don't harm others i'll do as I please


^ amen to that.

I've even got to the point where if I feel like getting the QD, or polish, or whatever detailing products are necessary at that time, out in the middle of a car park to correct/remove any marks on the paint, I'll just damn do so....and if people look at me funny, I'll just smile back. :thumb:


----------

